# Let's try it AGAIN : White Lake Inn Meet-N-Greet !!!



## PrtyMolusk (Aug 13, 2000)

Howdy-

I've been noticing an increase in members living in and around the White Lake/Highland/Milford area, and thought it might be time to try _another_ M-N-G at the White Lake Inn (Ormand Road and Jackson Blvd. in White Lake).

We've tried this a couple of times in the past, but turnouts were disappointing, and I'm hoping that with more local members we can have a decent turnout (although I'm not opposed to hitting WLI solo for a couple of beers!)

So I'm throwing this out for comments/interest. If enough people think they'd make it, we can then decide on a date and time.

The WLI has a great menu and a decent bar. It's located right on the shores of White Lake in Oakland County, and if there's snow on the ground it's snowmachine-friendly.

So, what y'all think?


----------



## RIVER LADY (Jun 13, 2005)

White Lake Inn is a great place to grab a few brews and have some great eats. 

I'm in. When?


----------



## BigDaddy (Feb 16, 2001)

I'm in.


----------



## bumpbottom (Jan 3, 2006)

I'm in as long as it is mid week. ( Steelheading right around the corner)


----------



## TrailFndr (Feb 12, 2002)

Les, depending on when...I'll be there if at all possible


----------



## Kevin (Oct 4, 2000)

FWIW, I am pretty sure they are closed on Mondays.

I would vote to do it on a Thursday.


----------



## dinoday (Feb 22, 2004)

Thursdays are a posibility for me,it's the only day none of the kids have sports


----------



## Ninja (Feb 20, 2005)

I'm in.


----------



## RIVER LADY (Jun 13, 2005)

Thursdays work great for me. I don't work on fridays. I can sleep off a hang over.


----------



## PrtyMolusk (Aug 13, 2000)

Howdy-

OK, initial input seems to be for a Thursday M-N-G. That will work for me as well. I'll bump this to the top for a few more days and we'll see if we can't arrive at some kind of concensus on a date....


----------



## Frozenfish (Dec 20, 2004)

I sure I'd be up for it as well. Could probably drag Jigawhat along for our first M n G. Just need a date.


----------



## Burksee (Jan 15, 2003)

Les, thanks for the PM! Don't know how I could'a miss this post!   

You know I'm there! :Welcome: :woohoo1: 

Kevin's correct, they are closed on Monday's but I dont think that would matter much to this crowd! :yikes:


----------



## Burksee (Jan 15, 2003)

PrtyMolusk said:


> Howdy-
> 
> OK, initial input seems to be for a Thursday M-N-G. That will work for me as well. I'll bump this to the top for a few more days and we'll see if we can't arrive at some kind of concensus on a date....


:idea: Heck, lets just make it every Thursday! :yikes: :lol: :help:


----------



## PrtyMolusk (Aug 13, 2000)

Howdy-

OK, _someone _ propose a date for this thing!

A March date would probably work....


----------



## Neal (Mar 20, 2001)

Frozenfish said:


> I sure I'd be up for it as well. Could probably drag Jigawhat along for our first M n G. Just need a date.


Thought you were bringing Jigawhat :mischeif:


----------



## 1wildchild (Apr 14, 2003)

I read it that way too! Pick a date, I may drive out that way!


----------



## RIVER LADY (Jun 13, 2005)

Ok, Ok....Ill throw out March 8, no wait the 15th. Nah, let's do the 22nd. No hands down, the 29th. :lol: 

March 15


----------



## PrtyMolusk (Aug 13, 2000)

Howdy-

OK, 15 March has been _officially_ suggested. Any body have any issues with that date ? Check your bowling league schedules, ballet schedules, etc. I think it's a bit early for the bar/bat mitzvah season, but you never know...

All in favor of Thursday 15 March at White Lake Inn, let's hear it!


----------



## BigDaddy (Feb 16, 2001)

Looks good as of today. I hope nothing comes up. Wife does taxes and it's that time of the year!!


----------



## PrtyMolusk (Aug 13, 2000)

Howdy-

bump


----------



## Burksee (Jan 15, 2003)

PrtyMolusk said:


> ............All in favor of Thursday 15 March at White Lake Inn, let's hear it!


Aye!


----------



## 1wildchild (Apr 14, 2003)

PrtyMolusk said:


> Howdy-
> 
> OK, 15 March has been _officially_ suggested. Any body have any issues with that date ? Check your bowling league schedules, ballet schedules, etc. I think it's a bit early for the bar/bat mitzvah season, but you never know...
> 
> All in favor of Thursday 15 March at White Lake Inn, let's hear it!


I'll hang up my Tu Tu in favor of a beer or two! I'm in.


----------



## RIVER LADY (Jun 13, 2005)

1wildchild said:


> I'll hang up my Tu Tu in favor of a beer or two! I'm in.


Good deal, it will be nice to finally meet you.


----------



## bumpbottom (Jan 3, 2006)

Marked it on the calendar


----------



## PrtyMolusk (Aug 13, 2000)

Howdy-

OK, Thursday 15 March it is!

What time y'all think you'll be arriving? It's a whopping 7/10 of a mile from my house so I'll be sure to be there and hold down the fort....


----------



## Ninja (Feb 20, 2005)

PrtyMolusk said:


> Howdy-
> 
> OK, Thursday 15 March it is!
> 
> What time y'all think you'll be arriving? It's a whopping 7/10 of a mile from my house so I'll be sure to be there and hold down the fort....


If my slave-driving boss let's me out at a decent time, I should be there around 7:30.

I'm gonna have to have a serious talk with that guy....he's an a-hole!!! :lol:


----------



## Burksee (Jan 15, 2003)

PrtyMolusk said:


> Howdy-
> 
> OK, Thursday 15 March it is!
> 
> What time y'all think you'll be arriving? It's a whopping 7/10 of a mile from my house so I'll be sure to be there and hold down the fort....


Almost got you beat Les! If I come by water, err.. I mean ice its almost a mile! :lol: :lol: :lol: 

I should be there around 6pm. In true "Cheer's" fashion when everyone at the bar go's "Hi Norm" you'll know I'm there! :yikes:


----------



## PrtyMolusk (Aug 13, 2000)

Howdy-

Bump to the top...


----------



## RIVER LADY (Jun 13, 2005)

I should be there around 6:30 or 7.


----------



## Fryingeyes (Feb 19, 2007)

Iwill be there at 6 would like to meet some new faces from this area


----------



## 1wildchild (Apr 14, 2003)

Prolly be 7:00 before I get there.


----------



## PrtyMolusk (Aug 13, 2000)

Howdy-

Well thank goodness no one has said they'll arrive at 2:00 PM or so; it would make for an _awfully_ long night.....


----------



## dinoday (Feb 22, 2004)

PrtyMolusk said:


> Howdy-
> 
> Well thank goodness no one has said they'll arrive at 2:00 PM or so; it would make for an _awfully_ long night.....


:gaga: I don't get off work until 2:15:evil:


----------



## PrtyMolusk (Aug 13, 2000)

Howdy-



dinoday said:


> :gaga: I don't get off work until 2:15:evil:


Uh oh.....do I smell a challenge? :yikes:


----------



## bumpbottom (Jan 3, 2006)

I'm game to start earlier if anyone else will be there. I pride myself at generating stupid looks before anyone else:evil:


----------



## PrtyMolusk (Aug 13, 2000)

Howdy-



bumpbottom said:


> I'm game to start earlier if anyone else will be there. I pride myself at generating stupid looks before anyone else:evil:


Had more than my share of them, but no longer pride myself on getting them. 

At my advanced age I get a bigger kick out of _remembering_ the night's events....:lol:


----------



## Wolf_Dancer34 (Nov 14, 2006)

Darn sure wish you all were not so far away from me. I would like to meet a few more people from the site. I am 3 hours from the Inn. Maybe someone can organize something closer this direction.


----------



## Frozenfish (Dec 20, 2004)

Neal said:


> Thought you were bringing Jigawhat :mischeif:


Funny guy, lol, I'm usually pretty good about rereading my posts but apparerntly not that one, lol. :yikes:

What time should I pick you up Neal?


----------



## RIVER LADY (Jun 13, 2005)

Frozenfish said:


> Funny guy, lol, I'm usually pretty good about rereading my posts but apparerntly not that one, lol. :yikes:
> 
> What time should I pick you up Neal?


 
:yikes: What the............? 

Don't make me pull your man cards. :lol:


----------



## RIVER LADY (Jun 13, 2005)

Is everyone still planning on making it Thursday?


----------



## driften (Jun 13, 2002)

I can do the 12th, I think... (I'm married with children)


----------



## PrtyMolusk (Aug 13, 2000)

Howdy-



driften said:


> I can do the 12th, I think... (I'm married with children)


:lol: 

Yeah, and your point is...????


----------



## driften (Jun 13, 2002)

PrtyMolusk said:


> Howdy-
> 
> :lol:
> 
> Yeah, and your point is...????


My future is not in my control.


----------



## Firefighter (Feb 14, 2007)

driften said:


> My future is not in my control.


LMAO


I'll try to make it to the WLI. I could literaly throw a rock from my house and hit the place. Gotta see if I work or not...


----------



## PrtyMolusk (Aug 13, 2000)

Howdy-

Just a friendly reminder; it's fast approaching!


----------



## 1wildchild (Apr 14, 2003)

I might be able to make this one!


----------



## Burksee (Jan 15, 2003)

Sorry Les, missed the update on this one. Thanks for the PM!

The 12th sounds good to me!  

Hey FF, try not to hit me when you throw that rock! :yikes: :lol:


----------



## RIVER LADY (Jun 13, 2005)

I should be able to make it. Busy week and to top it off, I have to do some overtime. We'll see.


----------



## NEMichsportsman (Jul 3, 2001)

I'll be there.

Noonish.....

Saturday the 14th after dog training!!


----------



## Cooley (Oct 20, 2003)

Missed it last year,Saturday sounds good to me.(almost missed this one)


----------



## PrtyMolusk (Aug 13, 2000)

Howdy-

OK, let me get this straight......

A M-N-G on Thursday the 12th.

_Another_ get-together on Saturday, the 14th, around noon, so Joel and his high-falutin' dog buddies can play?????

OK, I'm in!!! :lol:


----------



## RIVER LADY (Jun 13, 2005)

PrtyMolusk said:


> Howdy-
> 
> OK, let me get this straight......
> 
> ...


Ok, wait a minute. 

The 12th is not Tuesday it's Thursday. Which one of these gig's am I suppose to show up to?  
You want me there the 12th or the 14th. Make up your minds. :help:


----------



## PrtyMolusk (Aug 13, 2000)

Howdy-

Mea culpa, RIVER LADY! 

It's Thursday the 12th for the re-scheduled M-N-G; Sat. the 14th for the 'dog guys' get-together. 

You see, I've been tippling that 190-proof _Spirytus_ that Mags gave me a few years back...

BTW, you're local; just go BOTH days!


----------



## Cooley (Oct 20, 2003)

Can't make it thursday, but will be there saturday.(for a cold one)


----------



## NEMichsportsman (Jul 3, 2001)

I unsuccessfully tried to lobby for a Saturday the last time it was proposed, and was playing on that.
*
I didn't mean to cause any conflict*.....*please consider the original date and time as the official M & G.

*It's just difficult for me to get to the northwest territories other than on a Saturday, since I am up that way already.

All that being said I seriously would head to the WLI for a couple brews and a burger (around the noon hour) on Saturday if anybody would want to join me. I'll watch the thread....know that I will be there in spirit on Thursday.


----------



## PrtyMolusk (Aug 13, 2000)

Howdy-

Joel, I'll put Saturday on my planner...


----------



## Burksee (Jan 15, 2003)

Either I have nothing going on or I gotta be in two or more places at once! Its gonna have to be a quick one Thursday, just found out I've got a surprize birthday party for a long time friend the same evening.

But Hey! Les and Joel - Saturday around noon might still be open on my calendar! I've gotta a side job going Saturday AM, depending on how long it takes I might be able to meet up with you two after that!


----------



## PrtyMolusk (Aug 13, 2000)

Howdy-



Burksee said:


> Either I have nothing going on or I gotta be in two or more places at once! Its gonna have to be a quick one Thursday, just found out I've got a surprize birthday party for a long time friend the same evening.
> 
> But Hey! Les and Joel - Saturday around noon might still be open on my calendar! I've gotta a side job going Saturday AM, depending on how long it takes I might be able to meet up with you two after that!


Can't speak for Joel, but that sounds good to me, Greg. I'll get back w/you Friday to confirm.....


----------



## RIVER LADY (Jun 13, 2005)

NEMichsportsman said:


> I unsuccessfully tried to lobby for a Saturday the last time it was proposed, and was playing on that.
> 
> *I didn't mean to cause any conflict*.....*please consider the original date and time as the official M & G.*
> 
> ...


Joel, you didn't tell us it was hard for you on Thursdays. You just informed you'd be there on a saturday. Sheesh.... 

You guys just had me confused because I didn't even see your original post, that's all. Besides, I'm easily confused.  Don't mind me.:lol: 

Now, just because of this mix up. If I'm not dunkin my butt in the Manistee river on Saturday, I'm gonna have to show up just to give you a hard time. Oh, and of course, to check out your dogs.


----------



## Cooley (Oct 20, 2003)

OK,,, so who's going to be there saturday? I'll buy drinks who ever I bump
into first.My wife can't make it she's going shopping.


----------

